# step-by-step instructions for using gaggia classic



## laura6742 (Aug 19, 2010)

hello there, if this question has already been asked I apologise. I had a look through the forum and didn't see anything...

just bought a gaggia classic and the instructions are not very clear on how to use the machine on a daily basis (not prepping the machine for the first time) but everyday use.

should I:

-turn machine on

-wait 6 minutes

-run water through into a cup without filter

-make coffee

it says the preparation steps should be done every time the machine is turned on, but when these instructions are read in conjunction with the instructions to make coffee, they conflict. i.e. when to wait 6 minutes, letting the machine heat up with filter in place, but empty of coffee, etc.

just wondered what the exact steps are as I want to use the machine correctly.

many thanks in advance,

-laura


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Laura

I need to make a few minor adjustments to this step-by-step guide, but it should get you going with a few basic details that should be used as guidelines only

Hope this helps


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, iwould suggest that you turn the machine on and leave it heat up for 10-15 mins so all parts are to to temp. before you make the coffee it is better if you leave your hande and basket in place with no coffee so as to keep water temp constant. after making coffee remove from brewhead so you dont decay the group seal

mark


----------



## laura6742 (Aug 19, 2010)

ok, thank you!


----------

